# Alternatives to Brady Emergency Care 11th Edition



## Mr. Science (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I just took the NREMT exam today, and it was a real eye opener for me. I don't know my results yet, but I'm fairly certain I failed. On the plus side, the exam exposed a lot of holes in my knowledge that I can patch up before I get anywhere near another living patient or ER! 

I don't want to go into a long rant here. All I'll say is that I personally don't like it, and I'm wondering if anyone can recommend an easier to read, more concise source of information on pre-hospital care? 

I basically want to work on improving my knowledge of everything in the Brady book without using the Brady book. :unsure:

In particular I want to work on NREMT style medical and emergency scenarios and to develop a deeper understanding of the various diseases and viruses mentioned in the book. 

Goals
I've got two goals in improving my knowledge on these issues.

1. Pass the NREMT next time around (if I failed it this time)
2. Provide excellent quality pre-hospital care

Personally, 2 is much more important to me than 1, but I'll never get to do 2 if I don't do 1 first. (My county requires that I pass the NREMT before I apply for work as an EMT in the county.)


----------



## Melclin (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Science said:


> 1. Pass the NREMT next time around (if I failed it this time)
> 2. Provide excellent quality pre-hospital care



You may need drastically different resources to achieve these two outcomes. 


That's always the trick isn't it. Gotta pass the 1 before the 2. We don't have anywhere near as bad a discrepancy between in the class and on the road as you chaps do over there, and we still have troubles.

I can't really help you with the NREMT other than to say trot down to the library and get your hands on the NREMT example test questions books.

As far as providing better prehospital care, a combination of Tintenallis emergency medicine, emedicine.com and the academic literature base are my go to resources. If they can't answer my questions then I'm usually not looking hard enough. The online 'Merck manual' is decent enough too.


----------



## Phlipper (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Science said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just took the NREMT exam today, and it was a real eye opener for me. I don't know my results yet, but I'm fairly certain I failed. On the plus side, the exam exposed a lot of holes in my knowledge that I can patch up before I get anywhere near another living patient or ER!
> 
> ...



I'm afraid you'll find the AAOS series of books and study guides to be far worse.  They were unorganized, contradictory, and generally absolutely terrible, imho, and in the opinion of everyone else in my class, even those who passed.  The associated website - EMTB.com - was just as bad as the text book and study guides.  Questions mis-worded to the extent it changes the answer completely.  Words horribly misspelled.  Two questions/answers completely wrong in every way.  On and on. 

Try the Mosbey (sp?)  books, maybe?


----------



## Melclin (Sep 1, 2010)

Phlipper said:


> I'm afraid you'll find the AAOS series of books and study guides to be far worse.  They were unorganized, contradictory, and generally absolutely terrible, imho, and in the opinion of everyone else in my class, even those who passed.  The associated website - EMTB.com - was just as bad as the text book and study guides.  Questions mis-worded to the extent it changes the answer completely.  Words horribly misspelled.  Two questions/answers completely wrong in every way.  On and on.
> 
> Try the Mosbey (sp?)  books, maybe?



Agreed about the AAOS books. They suck so terribly. 

I have mosbys...I'm dumber for it.


----------



## Phlipper (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there another series besides Brady, Mosbys, and AAOS?  Are we stuck?

We need to all pool together and write an EMS text series for the real world without all the errors and disorganized rambling, providing clear instructions on the tasks, and with supporting websites and study guides that are correct and have been proof read.  We'll call it ...

"EMT-B/I/P Manuals That Make Sense and Have Actually Been Proof'd"


----------



## Sandog (Sep 1, 2010)

The problem I have with Brady is not with the book itself, but rather the workbook and online test offered by Brady, as they do not present scenario based questions.  The best workaround I found is to supplement the book with one of those online test bank services like 
http://www.emt-national-training.com/


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 2, 2010)

ALL textbooks are written under the assumption that they are using the NHTSA curriculum for the guidelines. As one of NREMT Item writer for the test, I can assure you that *NO* specific publication was used except the curriculum for the EMT per the NHTSA. With that saying, there are outside noted references that are utilized such as AHA, PHTLS for their specific areas of expertise. 

Yes, there are several samples of publications and yes we would refer and look to be sure the EMT(multiple level) could comprehend or as discussed thouroughly, but the so called "_bible"_ of EMS is the official curriculum or guidelines. 

R/r 911


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 2, 2010)

So based on your professional opinion, what is the best text to study from?

I have the Mosby's P book (what my community college requires), but every Medic that I respect has recommended the Brady Series.


----------



## Mr. Science (Sep 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the replies, I've gotten some good for alternate sources of information from some of you as well as ideas for learning. I don't necessarily think the Brady book is bad, it's just not for me. One man's trash is another man's treasure I suppose. 

Turns out I passed the NREMT after all. It was 123 questions for me, but I made it through somehow. Still want to improve my knowledge, and you guys have helped with that.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr. Science said:


> Thanks for all of the replies, I've gotten some good for alternate sources of information from some of you as well as ideas for learning. I don't necessarily think the Brady book is bad, it's just not for me. One man's trash is another man's treasure I suppose.
> 
> Turns out I passed the NREMT after all. It was 123 questions for me, but I made it through somehow. Still want to improve my knowledge, and you guys have helped with that.



Congratulations on passing


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 9, 2010)

When I was doing my ambulance clinicals I started looking through the protocal book.  I wanted to steal that bad boy so bad becuase it just tells you straight up what you need to do.  Not to mention what you can do in your state.  You may be able to ask an ambulance company for one.  Just make sure you know your limitations (what an EMT-I/B can do vs a paramedic).


----------

